# Sits with legs/hips pointing outward?



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

What a cutie! I love that little puppy fur! 

Sometimes puppies just have a sloppy sit without it meaning anything terrible. My 15 week old puppy was sitting like that for a couple of weeks (from 10-12 weeks) and my vet told me not to worry about and that we could just keep an eye on him as he develops. He's now sitting straight with his back feet planted firmly on the ground.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Here is another photo of him standing from today, and a previous photo from last week of his "normal" sitting.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Just a lazy puppy sit. Cute as a button!


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh my goodness, your puppy is so cute! Sorry, I have no advice about the posture but I had to comment...


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I have 2 10 week old pups and they both sit like that on and off.

What a cute pup


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

My 7 months old puppy is still sitting like that.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Lazy sit.
Wouldnt worry about it if hes not limping or showing disconfort.
Only xrays can confirm HD and Golden can limp from growing pains without developping HD.
Keep him lean and dont overexercise him.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

No worries, normal. My almost one year old still sits a lot like that - yes, lazy sit.

My previous golden always sat perfectly - but he still turned out to have hip dysplasia. So, to me, sitting like that does not mean a thing. 

Don't worry - enjoy your puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so adorable.

I agree with the others, don't worry about it and if in the future you see signs of limping or any other problems, have his hips x rayed.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't worry, my trainer also called it the "Lazy Puppy Sit" : My Aiden is not doing it anymore (8 months old). It was so funny/cute!

Here he is at his first obedience class in his classic puppy sit (3-4 months old?) : 










Anyone else have lazy puppy sit pictures? 


.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl is 1.5 years old and STILL does that sometimes! Silly puppies....


----------

